
Dealing with “Disruptive” Employees - hkmurakami
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dealing-disruptive-employees-dan-scheinman
======
gukov
Seattle Seahawks employ a similar approach: the team is full of late draft
picks and players that were not drafted at all. The players are disgruntled
with the rest of league and want to prove themselves on every snap.

